# Military Waltham



## Kamorek (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello there

My name is Peter, I`m new here.

Few days ago I bought (in Glasgow) a pocket watch Waltham model 1609 with 9 jewels.

It has British government property mark (that kind of broadarrow probably used by Royal Navy??) on back and number 6338 above.

Do you know what that number means?

I found by serial number that watch was been made in 1943.

Who could use that kind of watch?

And last question, which chain or belt could I use?




























Peter


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice movement.

Unusual 9 jewels


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Your right about the age.Was made in 1943,grade 1609,16 size,9 jewel.It was sold for $12.50 US in 1943.And was used primarily for issue by the Royal Navy the Navy had a small broad arrow on the back cover.


----------



## Kamorek (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you for info


----------



## paulh123 (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice watch, i have a nice Waltham pocket watch.

Paul.


----------



## JFB (Nov 28, 2009)

river rat said:


> Your right about the age.Was made in 1943,grade 1609,16 size,9 jewel.It was sold for $12.50 US in 1943.And was used primarily for issue by the Royal Navy the Navy had a small broad arrow on the back cover.


----------



## JFB (Nov 28, 2009)

JFB said:


> river rat said:
> 
> 
> > Your right about the age.Was made in 1943,grade 1609,16 size,9 jewel.It was sold for $12.50 US in 1943.And was used primarily for issue by the Royal Navy the Navy had a small broad arrow on the back cover.


Hi RIVer rat and others who responded to pters query about the Waltham


----------



## JFB (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi my name is John, I've read the response to Peter's query about the Waltham bought in Glasgow. As I'm a new member I wondered if any one can help?

I too have a Waltham similar to the one in Peters pics in full working order, left to us by a relative. As he was in the Army we wondered if this was a tank drivers watch. The reference number above the arrow is 3137, can anyone offer any information. eg date use value etc?

Thanks,

John


----------

